

UK Gov Security Assessment puts Ubuntu in First Place [pdf] - MarcScott
http://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/UK-Gov-Report-Summary.pdf

======
InTheSwiss
God was this put together by some kind of secondary school student on work
placement? It 6 pages with close to zero actual content that isn't just
copy/pasted from the links they cite.

Awful.

~~~
Daviey
No, it was put together by a chap called Darryl Weaver. He's a smart guy, and
you are damn rude.

It's fine to comment on the lack of deep detail, but the way you have conveyed
it has just made you sound like an ass.

~~~
InTheSwiss
Yes and Darryl Weaver is a _Cloud Sales Engineer_ at Canonical. [0]

This is the same as Microsoft doing a report for the government saying Windows
is the best desktop OS.

In regards to the quality of the document; the tables are horrendously
formatted and the note numbers are highlighted as if clickable links (blue
underlined) like the links at the bottom of the document but are not actually
clickable. Overall the wording in the document is basic and lacks any real
information.

[0]
[http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Darryl/Weaver](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Darryl/Weaver)

~~~
Daviey
Yes, it is entirely the same and I would be most surprised if anyone reading
didn't realise this. It is sales material, from Canonical to err, help sell
its product..

Was this a massive revelation to you?

Yes, I agree it's a basic document and I don't disagree with your points...
Why didn't you say that to start with, instead of being personally rude about
the author?

You had to research the author on linkedin, rather than simply looking at the
bottom of the PDF where he clearly identifies himself as a Sales Engineer?

~~~
dmix
> Was this a massive revelation to you?

Yes, how about titling the HN thread "Canoncial creates report for UK
Government ranking Ubuntu as most secure"

Then noone would have upvoted it and you'd have had less opportunity to be
condescending.

------
maerF0x0
Where the heck is openBSD ? if its "security" you're trying to assess, why not
use the distro that aims to be secure ? Ubuntu aims to be easy .

Edit: I previously said "freeBSD", meant "openBSD"

~~~
baldfat
openBSD hacked by FBI in 2010 :) [http://www.tgdaily.com/security-
features/53067-fbi-accused-o...](http://www.tgdaily.com/security-
features/53067-fbi-accused-of-hacking-openbsd)

~~~
cpaone
From what I've read, including the above link, there is some general
skepticism about this claim. The code audit that followed the allegations
seemed to help iron out even more bugs, making openBSD even more secure.

Further info here: [http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/131505/openbsd-
chie...](http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/131505/openbsd-chief-
believes-contractor-tried-write-backdoors)

And here: [http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=129236621626462&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=129236621626462&w=2)

------
Bob_Sheep
From the original guidance I don't see the government making any claims about
Ubuntu being in "First Place" [https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/end-
user-devices-s...](https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/end-user-devices-
security-guidance--2)

~~~
Ergomane
Ubuntu and Windows 8 have the same amount of "orange" and "green", but because
the latter is grouped with Windows 7 it disappears from the table.

------
Misha_K1
Looks like a rather shallow analysis.

~~~
arethuza
This appears to be a document from a Canonical Sales Engineer summarizing the
UK government report.

------
nodata
Curious: Red Hat is missing from the comparison. I wonder why.

~~~
qwerta
Because it does not run on phone. It is survey about mobile operating systems.

~~~
mnw21cam
Why does it have non-phone OSes on there, and state that it includes OSes for
mobiles and laptops?

------
lispsil
Android has SEAndroid to fix all those issues.

~~~
nodata
Guess why they chose 4.2...

